# 6lbs or OFG Jerky



## sandyut (Nov 9, 2019)

Just fired up a batch of OFG Jerky!  cred to Disco - this is my go to jerky recipe.

First time using my second shelf too!  The Bull loaded up.


----------



## tropics (Nov 9, 2019)

Looks like a good supply
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Nov 9, 2019)

Nice haul of jerky. Gonna be good!


----------



## sandyut (Nov 9, 2019)

thanks guys!  here is the done piles cooling.  Not 6lbs anymore...  Turned out nice and spicy!


----------



## Jabiru (Nov 9, 2019)

Where did you pick up your shelf?


----------



## sandyut (Nov 9, 2019)

Direct from Rec Tec.  Its very well built.   Love it!  They make two sizes as well.

bought it so I could make more jerky per batch.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 10, 2019)

Nice!
You can just stick that in your pocket & snack on it all day long!
Al


----------



## sandyut (Nov 10, 2019)

thanks for the like Al!

I will go through this quick.  I love jerky.  the butcher near me makes a tasty jerky but they charge $30/lb!!!  I yielded about 2.5 from 6.1 (in the package untrimmed).  I spaced weighing the fat cap i cut off...likely about .5lb.  2.5lbs product for $30, I'll take that all day long.

I need a slicer though - I am not that good at cutting that much jerky evenly...

May be a dumb question, but a meat slicer would work for slicing raw eye of the round right?


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 10, 2019)

Looks very tasty! Nice job. Enjoy


----------



## sandyut (Nov 10, 2019)

thanks!


----------

